# لو ممكن مساعدة في workbench



## abarhrir (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني أنا حملت برنامج workbench v10 لكن لم أجد به اللغة الفرنسية 
فيا ريت لو حد منكم لديه نسخة فرنسية أو يعرف كيف يحوله من الانجليزية إلى لفرنسية ما يبخل علي

وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم قمت بالبحث لك على البرنامج ولكن أغلب الروابط تكون قد إنتهت فعاليتها, لذلك قمت بنسخ موضوعك ووضعه في هندسة الألكترونيات وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80544.html
حتى يتسنى لمن لديه البرنامج مساعدتك بإذن الله
وتقبل تحياتي
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## abarhrir (11 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد وإن شاء الله أجد من يساعدني في وجود البرنامج


----------

